# WNEU Police Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*University Police Dispatcher*
Institution:
*Western New England University*

Location:
Springfield, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/17/2021

Application Due:
06/15/2021

Type:
Full-Time









University Police Dispatcher (Full-time)

The University Police Dispatcher assists in the preservation, protection and peace of the University by maintaining communications and related technical support of the uniformed staff on campus. This position requires the ability to multi-task while performing the following related functions: operate computer systems; answer the telephone and radio systems; dispatch officers; monitor CCTV and fire intrusions alarms. The successful candidate will have the ability to remain professional and work effectively in stressful situations, as well as maintain confidential information appropriately.

Qualifications include excellent customer service, and communication and organizational skills. High school diploma or equivalent is required. A valid driver’s license and the ability to obtain certification in basic first aid and CPR are also required.
*QUALIFICATION STANDARDS:*

EDUCATION: Must possess a high school diploma or equivalent, some college preferred.

EXPERIENCE: Experience in law enforcement dispatching desired, preferably on a college or University campus. Ability to pass a 10-week Field Training Program.

LICENSES: Must possess a valid driver’s license. Must be able to obtain certification in basic first aid and CPR.

Must be able to initially pass a psychological examination and a psychologically supportive individual interview, and subsequently re-qualify for the same every two years. Must be able to pass random psychological testing. Any dispatcher’s refusal to undergo such testing may result in disciplinary action, up to and including termination.

Must successfully pass a Drug Screening Test and subsequent random testing.

*SELECTION PROCESS:*

Submit resume or application to the University Human Resources Department.
Oral interview with an oral board (Supervisors/Dispatchers).Pass a background check.
Final interview with Director of Public Safety.
Pass a medical examination and drug testing.
Pass a psychological examination.
Hours: To be determined; 4 days on 2 days off scheduling format.
Hourly Rate: $16.00/hr. with overtime paid after 40 hours of work each week.
Deadline to submit application is 6-15-2021.
Excellent fringe benefits including tuition remission for employee, spouse, and dependent children.
Western New England University is a private, independent, coeducational institution founded in 1919. Located on an attractive 215-acre suburban campus in Springfield, Massachusetts, Western New England University serves 3,900 students, including more than 2,600 full-time undergraduate students. Undergraduate, graduate, and professional programs are offered through Colleges of Arts and Sciences, Business, Engineering, and Pharmacy, and School of Law.
To apply to this position please visit http://employment.wne.edu.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Western New England University

Online App. Form:
http://employment.wne.edu


----------

